# Vivitar 285HV and Canon T3i?



## EDL (Jun 25, 2012)

Just read an article on flashes that said the older Vivitar 285HV might cause damage to Canon EOS digital cameras because of too high trigger voltage.  Apparently the older Viitar can go as high as 250 volts, but Canon recommends no more than 6V?

Anyone ever heard of this?

I have an older Vivitar 285HV that I was going to use in manual for some macro, but not sure I want to chance damaging my T3i.


----------



## Infidel (Jun 25, 2012)

This is a known issue. There is a device you can use; a hot shoe adaptor...something like "safe sync", that will allow you to use this flash with your camera.


----------



## KmH (Jun 25, 2012)

&#8593; &#8593; &#8593; &#8593; Yep ! Here it is - Wein Products W990560 (SSHSHS) Safe-Sync Hot Shoe To Hot Shoe 

For Nikon users, Nikon's specs allow for flash trigger voltahe of up to +250 volts, but no negative voltages.


----------



## Infidel (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow...I didn't realize those were so expensive. A used 285HV can be had for less than that. Or some inexpensive radio triggers.


----------



## KmH (Jun 25, 2012)

Considering it protects the electronics in you camera body from being fried, it seems inexpensive insurance.


----------



## EDL (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow, glad I found that article or I would have happily fried my T3i in ignorance.

Radio triggers, from what I am reading don't like the high voltages either, so chances are you'll fry them too.

I'm gonna pull my meter out and measure the voltage on the flash.  Apparently some of the 285HV's are 6v and some are high voltage, all depends on when and where it was made.  Easy enough to do, but with my luck, it'll be high voltage....we'll see.


----------

